# Liquid diarrhea from the heat ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie has been having liquid yellow diarrhea all day, every 30-60 minutes. Small amounts. 

This morning when I got up there was bile, undigested vomited kibbles, poop, liquid diarrhea and urine all over the floors. It took me 45 minutes to clean and disinfect, it was all over the place.

I called the vet and we are going to change her food Monday if it keeps going. She was transitioned on the vet hypoallergenic food about a week ago. I thought it might be the food, but the vet says they generally don’t have diarrhea and vomit and the same time with upset stomachs. The vet tech said it might be from the heat. We’ve been having 34C temperatures for 2-3 days and my air conditioning wasn’t always working. We had a fan going though. So we’ll see.

She had rice water and rice tonight. I‘m hoping I she will be okay during the night. I put her in a confined space with Merlin.

Does anyone have experience with a dog having such a reaction from the heat ?

The only thing I can think of that was different is I let her drink water from the hose (she loves doing that). Also, she has been eating grass and insects in the backyard. The insects are some kind of brown beetle (disgusting). It’s hard to stop her when she does. She also rolls on them...


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear that Beckie isn't feeling well. I'm sorry, I don't have any advice, but I do hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I've never heard of something that bad happening from heat. My money would be on the grass. Misha sometimes chows on too much grass and gives himself nasty diarrhea and vomiting.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She has to go every hour. I don’t know how I’m going to sleep. Or her. :-(


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I had this issue with my toy. Here’s was the food. I always heard grain free was the way to go but She never did great on anything grain free. ( I don’t know if hypoallergenic food is grain free or not) then I learned the pea protein etc is bad so I quit trying. Sometimes if she had chew treats it happened too.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Hers, sorry my autocorrect on my phone is terrible!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

push lots of water. If she’s not drinking along with that then I’d get really worried and take her in.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Whoiscoconut said:


> Hers, sorry my autocorrect on my phone is terrible!


Click the three dots to the right of your user name to edit a post. Easy peasy. 

Let me know if you continue to have trouble with this. Maybe this feature shows up differently on whatever device you're using. (I'm on an iPhone.)


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I don’t get the three dots on my phone....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi, this sounds absolutely awful. Poor Beckie. And you!!

Have you or your neighbours done any spraying of weeds, fertilizing, etc.? That could definitely make a small dog very sick.

Otherwise, it very well could be the food. Any dietary changes were hell with Gracie. She'd even have bloody diarrhea. I know those sleepless nights all too well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Whoiscoconut said:


> I don’t get the three dots on my phone....


Please take a screenshot of what you're seeing and message it to me. I'll help you out.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Dechi, I would recommend giving her some slippery elm bark powder if you have a chance to get some. Should be at any health store, maybe even general pharmacy areas. It is recommended to help with these symptoms and is supposed to work really well. Here's info on it. Whatever the cause is, slippery elm helps to treat the symptoms of it and might give her some relief.









Slippery Elm for Dogs: Safely Treat Irritation - Whole Dog Journal


slippery elm for dogs




www.whole-dog-journal.com


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Whoiscoconut said:


> push lots of water. If she’s not drinking along with that then I’d get really worried and take her in.


If she doesn’t drink I’ll seringe her. I’m calling the vet on Monday and that’s when we’ll decide what we do with the food. They don’t take anything back because of the pandemic, but they should give me another bag of a different food. I want her to go back on their gastro food. She did well on it when she was younger.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't think it's the heat, something she ate is more likely, but the frequency of the diarrhea and the color are concerning. Has she vomited since the morning? How is she acting otherwise? 

I hope this slows down and that you're all going to be able to get some rest and that Beckie feels better soon.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh Dechi I am sorry that Beckie isn't feeling well. I also do not think its the heat, maybe the food since it is just a week on it. I'd fast her with nothing, then boiled boneless, skinless chicken (or lean groundbeef or turkey) and rice .


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I hope Beckie feels better very soon.

My Jasper went through something similar last summer, and I remember being up with him 2 nights in a row. I don't know the exact cause, because it was very hot, he was transitioning to a grain inclusive food, and he was on pain meds for an injured ligament at that time. Getting him to eat and drink enough was really hard when he was on meds. That was when I first put him on canned food to increase his water intake.

One thing I did notice after observing him last summer is that he definitely reacts much differently to heat now than he did when he was younger. In fact, when it gets really hot, he refuses to sleep in his bed and instead chooses a corner. He acts very restless. I will put out multiple water dishes for him during these times. My other dog is fine during these periods, and we run the air (never gets above 79). It got very hot a few days ago, and he immediately started acting differently. No vomiting or diarrhea like last year, though.

I hope it all gets figured out for Beckie very quickly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> I don't think it's the heat, something she ate is more likely, but the frequency of the diarrhea and the color are concerning. Has she vomited since the morning? How is she acting otherwise?


She asked to go out all through the night and this morning she was clearly not well. She also had blood dripping from her rectum so I immediately called the ER and said we were coming. I couldn’t go in with her because of safety measures so I waited in my car and they called me on my cell to keep me updated. 

The vet said the exam was normal but she was a little dehydrated. She said 50% of dogs with diarrhea end up bleeding so she wasn’t really concerned with the bleeding. The diarrhea has to be stopped though, and she has to eat and drink, because she is little (7 pounds). The vet said it could be a hundred things, even Addison’s, and it’s impossible to test for everything without more clues. She said to put her back on her old food since she was doing fine on it (I changed her food to the hypoallergenic food her vet had wanted me to try for a while because I couldn’t find anyone to deliver her food during the pandemic). And to give her boiled chicken and rice for 2 days (she said beef first but Beckie doesn’t tolerate beef).

So they gave her IV fluids, and gave me antibiotics, meds for nausea and acid burn and probiotics to take home. The vets expects the diarrhea to have improved by tonight. If not, I have to take her to my regular vet tomorrow.

For now she ate her little rice and chicken and had all her meds. I’ve poured cold water on her bum and put ihle’s paste on her rectum (it is all red and inflamed). The poor thing is totally exhausted and sleeping.

(When we came back from the vet, Merlin had had stress diarrhea all over the living room floor. Sigh)



Mufar42 said:


> Oh Dechi I am sorry that Beckie isn't feeling well. I also do not think its the heat, maybe the food since it is just a week on it. I'd fast her with nothing, then boiled boneless, skinless chicken (or lean groundbeef or turkey) and rice


Yes, I get the feeling it’s the food too. Even though it’s a very expensive hypoallergenic food from the vet. She was doing very well on Pro Plan Salmon for sensitive stomach and skin. So I went in the store and bought a bag on the way back.

I’m having my groceries delivered and thank god, I bought boneless chicken breast when I ordered (without knowing) that I’m going to boil for her. Yesterday I made some rice.



Dogs4Life said:


> I hope it all gets figured out for Beckie very quickly.


Thank you. I have a feeling I might never know for sure, but if she gets better and does well again on her old food, I will put this hypoallergenic food in the « no-no » category. I’ll also keep her on Pro Plan and y hesitant to change. I really took my time to transition, close to 2 weeks, but it wasn’t enough it seems.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Beckie has this problem. Asta has had a similar problem.He was eating grass. Changing food also him.
He is now on Science diet Light not the expensive of vet's.
You might want to change to another Science diet formula.
I get Asta's food from Chewy. They have all sizes. You can buy a small bag and if you don't find that it is good for you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Asta's Mom said:


> You might want to change to another Science diet formula.


For now I am going back to her usual, before pandemic food. Purina Pro Plan sensitive stomach and skin. She has been on it 12-18 months without any problems.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear she wasn't any better thru the night but glad to know you could get her to the ER vet. I sure hope this resolves soon. I know you'll all feel better when it does.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh poor Beckie, that sounds awful. Hope it resolves itself and she is back to normal on the old food. Hope you get some rest too Dechi!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm so glad you were able to get some of her old food. Will be thinking of you all today, hoping tonight is much much better than last night.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I’ve poured cold water on her bum and put ihle’s paste on her rectum (it is all red and inflamed). The poor thing is totally exhausted and sleeping.


I’m not sure if this was the right thing to do or not, but when Fluffy went through a similar issue, I held a piece of ice covered in a paper towel to his rectum and it seemed to help him a lot. It was gross, but at least he wasn’t trying to lick his butt anymore . Hope she feels better, diarrhea is no fun .


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hugs from Houston, Dechi! I hope her previous food does the trick. Merlin is such an empathetic soul. His delivery could be better...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I’m not sure if this was the right thing to do or not, but when Fluffy went through a similar issue, I held a piece of ice covered in a paper towel to his rectum and it seemed to help him a lot. It was gross, but at least he wasn’t trying to lick his butt anymore


I’ve washed off the Ihle’s paste, it contains zinc oxyde, very bad idea. Ice is a great idea ! I might try it tomorrow. I gave her another cold butt shower a few minutes ago.



Mfmst said:


> Hugs from Houston, Dechi! I hope her previous food does the trick. Merlin is such an empathetic soul. His delivery could be better...


Ha Ha Ha ! Yes indeed !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia had both projectile vomiting and had liquid diarrhea after eating lamb, also it also has taken her several days to a week to react to a new food. She can only eat one type of kibble, tried raw, freeze dried, home cooked she still can have issues.
As for raw butt my vet gave me a powder, like gold bond.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> As for raw butt my vet gave me a powder, like gold bond.


I wish they had given me something. She suggested the cold butt showers that I have been doing. I might ask my regular vet tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor you and Beckie. I hope this is resolved quickly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : Beckie had a good night. She didn’t whine to go outside. Or maybe she did and I didn’t hear it, as she peed on the pee pad I put down for the night. That’s because of her IV fluid and the chicken water I have been giving her to rehydrate her. She has been peeing a lot. But no diarrhea during the night.

She is feeling better today. Not 100% but a good 40% maybe 50%. She took all her meds and ate her boiled chicken with rice. I’m a very happy girl this morning.  

Thanks to everyone for their concern.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That's reassuring news!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

So happy to hear that she had a goodnight😀


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Good to hear


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am glad she is doing better. You may need to rest her belly for about 5 days before adding back her regular diet.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This is a never ending story... This morning, diarrhea and vomit everywhere, again, even on their blanket and bed. This time it’s Merlin. I had to cut hair off his tail because of dried poop. 

Now I’m wondering, he is still reacting from the stress when we left him alone to go to the ER and from Beckie being ill and his routine being changed ? Or is it something else that Beckie had and that he also caught ?

I will fast him today, hopefully it helps.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my, I am so sorry. We can never really be sure. I find it concerning though that they both are having similar reactions so close to one another. Yep I would fast him and also put him on the chicken n rice diet. I don't know your pups so is hard to know whether something could stress him enough to cause all this. I'm inclined to think its either some kind of dog illness or they both got into something. Di he perhaps eat any of the new food too?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh man, I feel for you. I went through something similar with Snarky, Pogo, and my cat last fall. All three of them got sick at the same time. It was awful.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> Oh my, I am so sorry. We can never really be sure. I find it concerning though that they both are having similar reactions so close to one another. Yep I would fast him and also put him on the chicken n rice diet. I don't know your pups so is hard to know whether something could stress him enough to cause all this. I'm inclined to think its either some kind of dog illness or they both got into something. Di he perhaps eat any of the new food too?


Merlin has a severe anxiety disorder, so stress could be the cause of this. But then why the vomit the first day, when I didn’t even know Beckie was sick ?

Yes, he was eating the same food as Beckie. He was transitioned at the same time, the same way. I feed them the same food, it’s easier because they like to finish each other’s plates sometimes. Yesterday he also had the boiled chicken, but also a full meal of his old food. I didn’t transition back because it only had been two weeks and they were on it for more than 12 months. He was already having diarrhea before eating his kibbles though. And the night before, he had the hypoallergenic food.

So either the food is making them both ill, or they both caught something that is contagious. Beckie isn’t back to her old self. She doesn’t look so well but she’s eating. Just not drinking much and not pooping. I called the vet about the not pooping and the technician I talked to said often dogs won’t poop for 48-72h after having diarrhea. And she wasn’t worried about that.

Tomorrow if Merlin still has diarrhea I will bring in a stool sample for analysis.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

cowpony said:


> Oh man, I feel for you. I went through something similar with Snarky, Pogo, and my cat last fall. All three of them got sick at the same time. It was awful.


Did you find out what the cause was ?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Not conclusively. There were rumors of some dog gut bug going around, but I never heard anything credible.

The cat may have developed an intolerance to chicken. He seems to do better if I keep him on lamb or fish based canned foods; he gets loose stools otherwise.

Prior to the incident I'd had the whole crew on the appropriate Fromms for their species (with quite a bit of cross species food theft going on.) They'd been doing well on it for years. During this period all three got sick every time I put Fromms down for the dogs.

The vet put the dogs on Flagyl. I switched all the critters over to a chicken- free Purina ProPlan flavor. The cat now gets Weruva lamb for canned food. We've had a few more flare ups, most of which can be attributed to a critter counter surfing a forbidden food. And, of course, Snarky died of unrelated causes over the winter.

So to sum it all up, I don't know if the big poop explosion was due to their food brand, a bug going round, or some other factor. I was a bad scientist and changed too many factors simultaneously. Now that they are stable I'm not going to experiment with more diet changes.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Is it maybe a bad batch of dog food? I had mine on the raw instinct kibble for a while, and every time I fed from a particular bag, liquid poop everywhere. On the floor, in the cage, on me—everywhere. They won’t touch that brand now, and I honestly don’t blame them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Is it maybe a bad batch of dog food? I had mine on the raw instinct kibble for a while, and every time I fed from a particular bag, liquid poop everywhere. On the floor, in the cage, on me—everywhere. They won’t touch that brand now, and I honestly don’t blame them.


That’s a very strong possibility I would think. I’ll never know because this stuff is never coming in my house again.

I got an appointment for Merlin tomorrow pm. They had nothing available sooner. Hopefully I don’t end up having to go the ER before his appointment.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh, no! Not Merlin now too. I'm so sorry. I agree with FloofyPoodle, maybe it's a bad batch of food. I hope him and Beckie feel better soon, and that you can rest and relax soon 💗


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Nightmare.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh no, I’m so sorry dechi! Poor little guys, hopefully the worst is behind them both.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Muggles said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry dechi! Poor little guys, hopefully the worst is behind them both.


I wasn’t sure if I would feed Merlin anything for dinner, as he had vomited the chicken water I gave him. While I was preparing Beckie’s food, he stayed in the living room. He had no interest in food so that solved my problem !

I was happy when he drank fresh water. So far he hasn’t vomited it. 

He will be crated tonight. I just don’t feel like having my floors redone with puke and poop again tomorrow. If he whines, I’ll let him out, if not he’ll have pee pads in the crate.

Fingers crossed he has a good night.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Whether the food, something out in the yard, a gastro bug, here's hoping that everyone is better soon 🤞


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

How is it going now Dechi, are they improving?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> How is it going now Dechi, are they improving?


Thanks for asking. Beckie is on the mend, still not 100% but no diarrhea, in fact no stools at all since Sunday night. She is still eating boiled chicken.

Merlin didn’t eat yesterday, he slept in his crate and Had no accident. I gave him a little bit of boiled chicken with rice this morning and I’m just waiting to see if he will keep it down. He has an appointment just in case this pm and I’ waiting to decide if I cancel or not.

Fingers crossed !


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Whew, it sounds like they are on the mend, probably a week or so of boiled chicken . I hope you do not need the vet.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I'm really sorry you are going through this, Dechi. I hope they both get better very soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping they both improve rapidly - sleepless nights and constant worry are not good for anyone! My two had long-lasting diarrhoea a year or two back, first Poppy then Sophy. Metronidazole sorted it for a week or two, then it came back and grumbled on. I wormed them, put them onto a diet for sensitive tums, and still they were up several times a night - hungry, bright and happy, but the trots continued. After two weeks my vet tested for everything, and everything came back clear. My vet agreed with me that as they both had it, starting a day or two apart, it was probably an infection, and reckoned as most infections are self limiting and they were both fine apart from the need to poo very frequently, the best thing was watchful waiting for another couple of weeks - if it did not clear by then he would send samples to the university research labs! It resolved shortly after, thank heavens, and we never did discover the cause. 

I hope Becky and Merlin are over it much more quickly. I found Royal Canin Sensitivity Control very helpful - even better than chicken and rice. I always keep a few cans to hand now, just in case.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> I hope Becky and Merlin are over it much more quickly. I found Royal Canin Sensitivity Control very helpful - even better than chicken and rice. I always keep a few cans to hand now, just in case.


Thank you. It’s good to know if it’s an infection it resolves on its own.

The food that probably got them sick is Royal Canin hypoallergenic small breed. They were eating it both in kibbles and canned food. The ER vet said to put Beckie back on Purina pro plan sensitive stomach and skin, since she had been doing well on it for so long before I switched.

So far Merlin is keeping the chicken down. He self regulates well, ie he won’t eat if he is not well. Whereas Beckie is a little piglet and keeps going. Also, since he doesn’t have a sensitive stomach like Beckie does, he seems to fight whatever they have a lot faster than Beckie. I cancelled his appointment today but made one for tomorrow instead, just in case.

I am optimistic.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy to hear they seem to be on the mend! Gracie's digestive system would go on similar poop strikes after a bad bout of diarrhea.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

🤞


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : Beckie has finished her meds, but she is not her usual lively self. I’m hoping being off the meds will fix that. She hasn’t pooped since Sunday. I’m watching her.

I took Merlin to his vet appointment, he has liquid diarrhea still. He hadn’t vomited for 2 days but he vomited on me while we were waiting to be called outside the vet office. Like Beckie, he had IV fluids, antibiotics, anti-nausea and anti-acid prescribed. And some probiotics. I wanted the same treatment as Beckie, since it has stopped the diarrhea and vomiting (if she had any).

I also bought Royal canin low fat gastro food, both kibbles and canned, since Merlin vomited after eating boiled chicken. They were both on it for a year and I trust this food for Beckie’s intolerances and it is suited for their current problem.

I hope we are done soon ! Meanwhile they are both extenuated, Merlin from going to the vet and Beckie from staying alone...

Oh, and I forgot. Merlin has a newly found heart murmur. It is a grade 3 for what it sounds like but it doesn’t mean it’s as severe as a grade 3. We will be watching this and hopefully it goes down when he feels better. Dehydration could have caused it. He isn’t that dehydrated but who knows.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What an ordeal. 

If you've not already done so, you might want to check to make sure no neighbours have applied pesticides or insecticides near your property line. Or even fertilizer. It's definitely the time of year for it, and the side effects would be similar to what you're seeing. 

Gracie once sniffed up some fertilizer balls on a walk, and if I hadn't seen it happen, I'd have thought she was having a seizure.


----------



## My Girl Sophie (Mar 4, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Beckie has been having liquid yellow diarrhea all day, every 30-60 minutes. Small amounts.
> 
> This morning when I got up there was bile, undigested vomited kibbles, poop, liquid diarrhea and urine all over the floors. It took me 45 minutes to clean and disinfect, it was all over the place.
> 
> ...


My dog is allergic to chicken. She had all kinds of problems that the vet couldnt diagnose. one day i gave her a poached chicken breast and she had explosive diahrrhea. Once i eliminated ALL POULTRY from her diet she had no mor troubles at all. After that when i told people about it i learned chicken allergy is pretty common in dogs. My dog does well on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Lamb and Rice. Good luck. Whatever it is , it is not the heat.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> If you've not already done so, you might want to check to make sure no neighbours have applied pesticides or insecticides near your property line. Or even fertilizer. It's definitely the time of year for it, and the side effects would be similar to what you're seeing.


That’s a good point but I have no neighbor’s lawn touching my property. Unless the city sprayed in the alley on the side. I’ll check tomorrow.




My Girl Sophie said:


> My dog is allergic to chicken. She had all kinds of problems that the vet couldnt diagnose. one day i gave her a poached chicken breast and she had explosive diahrrhea. Once i eliminated ALL POULTRY from her diet she had no mor troubles at all.


I’ve tested Beckie with different proteins and she doesn’t tolerate beef but is fine with chicken. Right now I put them back on Royal Canin gastro, which Beckie tolerates very well.

The saga continues. Beckie has been obsessively licking her butt today. I emptied her glands, and the same green liquid as always came out. I thought she’d be relieved but she is still obsessing. She hasn’t pooped in 4 days and I have been told to see the vet if she doesn’t in the next 24 hours. She is drinking a bit, but not much. She hasn’t got her usual joie de vivre back. Her vet days green usually means infection, but as far as I know, her anal liquid is always green. And she’s had 5 days of antibiotics, so can she really have an infection ? Sigh.

I have an appointment for her at my regular vet on Saturday morning, but they won’t be able to keep her if she needs it, because they close at 12. So I will probably go back to the ER vet and hopefully they charge me the follow-up fee, not the emergency fee. I’m at about 1 000$ spent for both dogs. This is insane. :-(


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh boy. Hoping for some relief soon for all of you. What a week.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear relief is still eluding you all, but I'm sure it will come. You and your poodle babies have had a time of it. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : no diarrhea or vomiting for Merlin today. He is eating and drinking.

This morning, Beckie had her first stool since Sunday and it was diarrhea so I took her back to the vet. They prolonged her meds and added an anti-parasitic. We don’t know what’s wrong but since her treatment isn’t working, they want to eliminate the possibility of parasites.

The butt obsession is most probably due to her frantic licking. The more it burns, the more she licks and the more it burns... So I was told to give her cold butt showers 3-4 times a day for 5 minutes. Her glands are okay. The vet emptied them and the liquid was light brown (to me it’s green, obviously I can’t tell the difference, lol).

The vet suggested some tests to find out what’s going on and we decided to start with an abdominal ultrasound. It might give clues as to what is going on. Addison is still among the possible causes, and we might end up testing for it depending on the results.

Her appointment is tomorrow morning, and I should have the results in the afternoon. To be followed.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm glad Merlin hasn't had diarrhea or any vomiting, and is eating and drinking. Poor Beckie. I am hoping everything will be fine at the vet tomorrow, and for good results. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

People are disgusting ! Following PeggyTheParti’s suggestion, I went to look if the city had used pesticides or insecticides near my property line. There weren’t any, but I found a bunch of kleenex covered with excrements. Some loose, some in a ball. 

They were behind the cedar hedge, where Beckie and Merlin often go and where I can’t see unless I go outside the property line, in the alley. I’m not even sure if they were human or dog excrements. Totally disgusting. Whey would someone throw that on my property ?

It is definitely possible Beckie ate some, and maybe Merlin also. I told the vet but we’re sticking with the plan. The antiparasitic she is taking is large spectrum and we should see if there are foreign objects in the stomach with the ultrasound.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Dechi said:


> There weren’t any, but I found a bunch of kleenex covered with excrements. Some loose, some in a ball


Ewwwwwww!  Hopefully, all goes well with Beckie. I can’t believe somebody would do that!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

C'mon people!! Argh. No respect. I'm sorry you had to clean up their mess.

If the pups did dine on the poop buffet, I can definitely see how that would make them sick.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Great good heavens! I was thinking they were getting into some kind of plant life or something dead, not that! What is wrong with some people? 

If this was the cause, then hopefully things will clear up soon. You're smart to go ahead as planned, just in case.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We’re back from the vet. Beckie’s ultrasound showed signs of pancreatitis, not acute, but probably chronic. She said I could treat her home and added another anti-nausea and pain medicine on top of what she had. She thinks she has chronic pancreatis on top of her gastroenteritis, which hopefully is on the mend. She will be on gastro low fat food, most probably for life.

I have to monitor her for the next few days and we will decide if we do more testing, for Addison’s maybe.

I’m overwhelmed to say the least. I have dozens of meds to prepare for both dogs and it gets very confusing. Beckie is good but Merlin is refusing to take it. I have to find a way to give it to him but the more I stress over it, the more anxious he gets and won’t eat.

I can’t wait until this is over.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

(Hugs) I hope this will be over soon, and Beckie, Merlin, and you can rest and relax.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not the sort of news you were hoping for but having a probable diagnosis is good. That means there can be a plan and plans make things routine. Routine makes things manageable. I think that might be a light I see


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> Not the sort of news you were hoping for but having a probable diagnosis is good. That means there can be a plan and plans make things routine. Routine makes things manageable. I think that might be a light I see


You’re absolutely right. I’m just a little too fed up today to see the light, but I know it’s there !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When I hit the multiple medicines for different animals point I invested in a pil sorter - one with a separate little box for each day - and a lot of chicken breast, which fortunately all the animals can still eat if it is fat free. Once Poppy understood that "Medicine time!" meant chunks of chicken rather than my fingers down her throat she became very enthusiastic about it - that was once she was over the first anorexia, of course. I put alerts on my laptop to remind me when drugs are due, and having daily pots means I can put them in my pocket if we are going to be out, along with a bit of frozen chicken. It does become much easier once it is routine, but I find prepping tablets once a week instead of several times a day much less hassle, especially as most of them need cutting into halves or thirds.

I would not recommend the sorter I have, though - far too difficult to open, the labels wore off in a week, and the lid never fits back on the stacker box! 

Could Merlin's diarrhoea be stress related? When Poppy was so very ill early this year Sophy also started with diarrhoea - I realised she was picking up on my stress and it was having the inevitable result. That was after quite a lot of expensive testing at the vets, of course - like you I was not running any risks!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Dechi said:


> Merlin is refusing to take it. I have to find a way to give it to him but the more I stress over it, the more anxious he gets and won’t eat.
> 
> I can’t wait until this is over.


He sounds like my guy. He was on meds for a long time due to his ligament issue, and it was sometimes a chore to get him to take the meds. Usually wrapping a pill in a little lunch meat or bread worked. If not, putting a little peanut butter on the pill directly or on the bread worked. I always made it seem like it was a treat. I always gave the smallest amount of bread, peanut butter, or lunch meat possible.

Keeping Beckie and Merlin in my thoughts.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> When I hit the multiple medicines for different animals point I invested in a pil sorter - one with a separate little box for each day - and a lot of chicken breast, which fortunately all the animals can still eat if it is fat free.


I have a few of those, good idea. This morning I just put everything on two different plates and it worked. Merlin won’t eat the chicken anymore. He’s had enough...



fjm said:


> Could Merlin's diarrhoea be stress related? When Poppy was so very ill early this year Sophy also started with diarrhoea - I realised she was picking up on my stress and it was having the inevitable result.


That’s a possibility, but he started vomiting even before I started being really stressed. I didn’t even know anyone was sick at the time. But still possible, because the first few days of vomiting could have been due to eating grass. Merlin is doing very well compared to Beckie. He has soft very stools but besides that he is fine.



Dogs4Life said:


> Usually wrapping a pill in a little lunch meat or bread worked. If not, putting a little peanut butter on the pill directly or on the bread worked. I always made it seem like it was a treat. I always gave the smallest amount of bread, peanut butter, or lunch meat possible.


Nothing will work, as soon as he smells the meds on something he won’t touch it. So this morning I crushed all his pills, put them in water in a seringe and gave it to him. I wasn’t prepared for the head banging and some spilled everywhere but next time I’ll be ready.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I found a way to make Merlin take his meds. I put the canned food in the microwave for 5 seconds, just to warm it up and it did the trick ! Hopefully no more fighting...

Beckie is stable today so I’ll take that. I don’t feel she is better, but not worse either. She likes the food in the microwave too, so we’ll do that for her too. She is not drinking on her own, or very little, so I give her 10 ml in a seringe a few times a day. With the canned food containing water, I’m hoping it will be enough.

Today we went for a short walk to boost her morale and it worked, she was very happy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dechi said:


> I found a way to make Merlin take his meds. I put the canned food in the microwave for 5 seconds, just to warm it up and it did the trick ! Hopefully no more fighting...
> 
> Beckie is stable today so I’ll take that. I don’t feel she is better, but not worse either. She likes the food in the microwave too, so we’ll do that for her too. She is not drinking on her own, or very little, so I give her 10 ml in a seringe a few times a day. With the canned food containing water, I’m hoping it will be enough.
> 
> Today we went for a short walk to boost her morale and it worked, she was very happy.


I'm so happy to hear this!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Even better news... This afternoon they played together for the first time in about 10 days ! Not for long, just a few seconds, but still, it made me so happy !


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

So glad they’re feeling better!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds as if things are taking an upward turn at last. I have been adding a splash of water to Poppy's meals of canned hepatic food and chicken as I reckoned she was slightly dehydrated, especially during the warm weather we had. May be worth a try? Not too much at first, of course, lest the change put them off eating altogether.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

C'mon kids! Keep getting better!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> Sounds as if things are taking an upward turn at last. I have been adding a splash of water to Poppy's meals of canned hepatic food and chicken as I reckoned she was slightly dehydrated, especially during the warm weather we had. May be worth a try? Not too much at first, of course, lest the change put them off eating altogether.


I’ve tried but she won’t eat it. She isn’t peeing enough so I’ll be giving her more from the seringe.

I’ll give it another try after warming the food. Maybe it will work. But so far she only eats from my hand, after coaxing, even though she takes an appetite stimulant. I’m afraid she is going to need IV if this doesn’t improve.

She also isn’t pooping, or very little. Just one tiny little pea yesterday. And diarrhea thursday. Her rectum is raw and it hurts to have a BM so I’m working on that too.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

For Beckie, can she have pedialyte in place of or in addition to the plain water? If she can, that might help improve her internal balance. 
Also, I don't remember if diaper rash cream or hemorrhoid cream was mentioned to help soothe her bum? That would mean panties for her, I expect.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> For Beckie, can she have pedialyte in place of or in addition to the plain water? If she can, that might help improve her internal balance.


I haven’t thought of asking. I will next time I talk to the vet. She had a very nice, big and pretty firm stool this morning ! I never thought I’d be so happy about seeing poop...



Rose n Poos said:


> Also, I don't remember if diaper rash cream or hemorrhoid cream was mentioned to help soothe her bum? That would mean panties for her, I expect.


In the beginning I applied zinc oxyde, then read it was dangerous to lick and stopped. But yesterday I was pulling my hair because she was hurting so much, even with the 5-6 cold bum showers per day. So I decided to use it again. I watch her all day and take it off at night at bedtime, because I can’t watch her. Her rectum is starting to heal, which probably is a big factor in her doing a BM this morning.

I do have female diapers in case I need it too. Thank you Rose !


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You could also try a little coconut oil on her bum.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little sausage. I know just what you mean about the joy of a Perfect Poo - after Poppy's illness I watch her poos extremely carefully.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> Poor little sausage. I know just what you mean about the joy of a Perfect Poo - after Poppy's illness I watch her poos extremely carefully.


I believe Poppy has chronic pancreatitis ? How do you deal with it and how is her health overall ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was diagnosed with acute liver failure in January but has always had occasional episodes of digestive upsets. I think they were more acid reflux and gastritis than pancreatitis, although it can be hard to disentangle everything. Royal Canin sensitivity cans, a prescribed anti-acid and a few doses of prescription tummy paste usually did the trick, until things got rapidly and disastrously worse at the start of the year. We still don't know the root cause of the liver failure - possibilities ranged from a bacterial infection to toxins to a tumour - but so far she is doing well. She is much older than Becky, though - just turned 11 yesterday. 

In retrospect I should have controlled her diet much more closely - she is a gannet and gobbles everything she can, but since she has been on a special hepatic diet, plain chicken and only home made treats things have been decidedly better. Any deviation and she may have runny poos for a day or two. I particularly suspect treats with glycerine. I am not prepared to confirm it by experimentation, but episodes are far less frequent since I supplied all the kind neighbours who love to give the dogs treats with pots of home-made nibbles, and banned shop ones.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

(Momentary hijack to say Happy Belated Birthday Poppy!)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dechi said:


> I haven’t thought of asking. I will next time I talk to the vet. She had a very nice, big and pretty firm stool this morning ! I never thought I’d be so happy about seeing poop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read diaper rash ointment even Boudreaux's Butt Paste or just the zinc oxide your already using. I guess she could wear the cone while she heals. I'm not so sure about coconut oil, my dogs love it and would be licking it even more. I am glad to hear she is already healing. I swore by zinc oxide for years.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> We still don't know the root cause of the liver failure - possibilities ranged from a bacterial infection to toxins to a tumour - but so far she is doing well.


I’m glad to hear Poppy is doing well. Her conditions sounds like Beckie’s, except for the liver failure. 




fjm said:


> but since she has been on a special hepatic diet, plain chicken and only home made treats things have been decidedly better.


I made a recipe of overcooked rice and boiled chicken for Beckie today. The technician said to use extra lean ground beef, but I already had boiled chicken that I had made for her. And I read chicken had less fat than ground beef. She loved it but she burped once about 2 hours after eating, and once again one hour later. I wonder if that should concern me ? (She doesn’t burp with the i/d or Royal canin canned food, but she won’t eat it anymore).

Also, would you care to share what Poppy’s treats are ? I’m desperate to find a little something extra to give Beckie...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The treats are cooked skinless chicken breast, an egg, a splash of the water the chicken was cooked in, all pureed with enough flour to make it into a batter. If you don't want to use wheat flour, rice flour will work. I spread it into the dimples in a silicone fat saver mat, and bake for 20 minutes or so in a medium oven, then dry the little biscuits out in a low oven so they will keep. I made a similar batch using the canned sensitive diet, with added water and flour, when I was avoiding anything that might cause upset.

Poppy went off both the sensitive and hepatic diets, I think associating them with the nausea and tummy aches she had been feeling. Like you I made rice and chicken, and then oatmeal and chicken, as that was a better solution for the liver problems. Eventually she decided the hepatic food was edible if I added a little chicken and its cooking water - might be worth trying that with the sensitive diet. I froze the canned food in ice cube trays to avoid throwing so much away each time I opened a can.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> The treats are cooked skinless chicken breast, an egg, a splash of the water the chicken was cooked in, all pureed with enough flour to make it into a batter. If you don't want to use wheat flour, rice flour will work. I spread it into the dimples in a silicone fat saver mat, and bake for 20 minutes or so in a medium oven, then dry the little biscuits out in a low oven so they will keep. I made a similar batch using the canned sensitive diet, with added water and flour, when I was avoiding anything that might cause upset.
> 
> Poppy went off both the sensitive and hepatic diets, I think associating them with the nausea and tummy aches she had been feeling. Like you I made rice and chicken, and then oatmeal and chicken, as that was a better solution for the liver problems. Eventually she decided the hepatic food was edible if I added a little chicken and its cooking water - might be worth trying that with the sensitive diet. I froze the canned food in ice cube trays to avoid throwing so much away each time I opened a can.


So much good advice, thank you !

Would regular white flour work as well or not ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use whatever flour I have - ordinary white would be fine.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope things are settling down for you all 🐾


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy had a bile stim test yesterday, which involves 12 hours fasting, a blood test, a highish fat meal, and another blood test two hours later. High stress, high fat - you can guess how we spent our evening as a result... Two doses of tummy paste a few hours apart seemed to do the trick, but it was late by the time we got to bed. I hope things are improving for your two.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hope things are settling down for you all 🐾


Everyone is doing really well and my anxiety has gone down as a result. 

Beckie is back to her old self and both dogs are having nice, firm stools and eating well. Thank you for asking !



fjm said:


> Poppy had a bile stim test yesterday, which involves 12 hours fasting, a blood test, a highish fat meal, and another blood test two hours later. High stress, high fat - you can guess how we spent our evening as a result.


Poor Poppy and mom ! What is the purpose of this test ?


While you’re here, I’m thinking of feeding frozen raw food and a pet nutritionist has recommended this food for Beckie. It has really low fat. What do you think about it?

*Description*
Bold Turkey for Dogs is a tasty and nutritious raw dog food, offering a low glycemic and low carbohydrate option that models the natural prey diet of a dog. It’s expensive but not as much as vet bills...

Bold Raw meat passes strict safety inspections for human consumption and is only sourced from government-inspected facilities that meet these same safety standards. Each formula is made from meats that are antibiotic and hormone free and come from local Canadian farms.

Available in a 6.5 lb bag of 5 oz patties (20 patties per bag).

Ingredients:
Turkey with bone (triple ground), beef tripe, turkey liver, and kelp.

Nutritional Facts:

Moisture % – 80.44
Protein % – 13.68
Calcium % – 0.27
Phosphorus % – 0.19
Sodium % – 0.16
Potassium % – 0.19
Magnesium % – 0.02
Zinc (ppm) – 17.81
Manganese (ppm) – 3
Copper (ppm) – 1
Iron (ppm) – 87.39
Fibre % – 2
Fat % – 3
cal/100g – 129
Carbohydrate % – 0
kcal/kg – 1290


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing really well 😀


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Hooray for back to normal! So glad things are getting better.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So happy to hear that everyone's feeling better, you included!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news that things are improving. Oddly enough turkey is the one meat that is guaranteed to upset Sophy, so I avoid it. A pity, as it is a low calorie protein if the fat is removed.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Soooo happy to hear that you have all recovered.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for all your encouragements. I still have to find the best food for Beckie. She is licking her behind. This week made me realize that she probably doesn’t have anal glands problems. She Is having food allergies. Her glands have just been emptied, so it can’t be the reason why she is licking.

The low fat food is good on her pancreas, but not good for her allergies. i just got a new bag of food from the vet that I planned to make her eat to heal her before switching to commercial raw. Now I don’t know if the culprit is this new food, or the tiny bit of cranberry or duck treat I gave her (over three days).

I’m very confused. This morning I gave her boiled rice and chicken, in the hopes to « reset » everything so the itchiness disappears and I can really test one food at a time and find out what is the problem.

Maybe I should just try raw right away. I might go get a sample, just in case I decide to go that route.

Ohhhh, Beckie I love you but feeding you is soooooo complicated !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I wish I could help with advice on the food, but such a nice change to worrying about what to put in instead of what's coming out .


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fluffy has a mild beef allergy, and his symptoms are similar to what you describe, only he also chews his feet. What flavor is the food that you’re feeding her right now?

It could also be taking a while for her bum to heal. It took Fluffy a couple of weeks before he stopped trying to lick it after his episode.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Fluffy has a mild beef allergy, and his symptoms are similar to what you describe, only he also chews his feet. What flavor is the food that you’re feeding her right now?
> 
> It could also be taking a while for her bum to heal. It took Fluffy a couple of weeks before he stopped trying to lick it after his episode.


Right now she is eating chicken breast from the grocery store with boiled basmati rice. I put her back to this in the hope it would stop her allergies.

I think I need to resume the cold butt showers... She might be like your Fluffy and need more time to heal.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has had liquid poos for the last day or two. I'm hoping it is from the high fat vet meal on Thursday, and not something new... This afternoon Sophy discovered half a pizza down by the river - she had grabbed a bite before I saw and told her to drop it, but Poppy was very good and left it when I asked her to, thank heavens. There are lots of people picnicking there in the warm weather - I shall have to keep my eyes peeled.

I would stick with what is working till Becky is no longer sore, and then change just one thing at a time.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> I would stick with what is working till Becky is no longer sore, and then change just one thing at a time.


That’s the problem, nothing seems to be working. She had a soft stool this morning from the chicken and rice. I’m going to try a formula recommended by a dog nutritionist I contacted. It’s raw turkey, very low fat (3%).

Honestly I don’t know what to do anymore and where I’m from, vets don’t know anything about food other than what they sell (Royal Canin, Hills and similar brands). They are against feeding raw also, so you can’t have advice on that. Everything is so confusing. I’ve been reading on a FB groupe about dog pancreatitis but even the info there is sometimes contradictory,

I’m thinking about getting the Nutriscan from Dr Jean Dodds but it’s 398$ USD and after spending so much this month on the dogs, I can’t afford it just now.

I feel so lost, it seems impossible to get professional help...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have had good results with the RC Sensitivity, but I think you have already tried that. I think I would be wary of feeding raw if she has digestive issues, but home cooked could be a good alternative. The same advantages of knowing precisely what she is eating, without the downside of a high infection risk.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Personally, I would go with the chicken and rice for a few days, if possible, and then transition—slowly—to a better food. I’d also give some vitamin supplement on the side while doing said chicken and rice. Raw seems a little risky to me, as since Beckie already has pancreas issues, anything that could invite infection could make her much worse. I would only recommend raw if the dog suffering from allergies is already strong. It’s like changing from a standard, sugary diet to vegetarian because of sensitivity after you’ve had the flu—maybe it’s better for you, but the initial yucky feeling is going to be much worse, and if you catch something you’ll have a harder time fighting it off than if you were eating things you were already used to. Home cooked, like fjm mentioned, is a good alternative.

If you do decide raw, make sure to stay far away from the Instinct Raw brand of food. Their small breed formula is what made my dogs so sick.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> I have had good results with the RC Sensitivity, but I think you have already tried that


Royal Canin hypoallergenic is what started the whole thing for both dogs. Is it the same ? She won’t eat RC gastro low fat (Kibble) but will eat Hills i/d (Kibble). After she ate it though she was licking her behind more, which made me wary of it and stop.



fjm said:


> I think I would be wary of feeding raw if she has digestive issues, but home cooked could be a good alternative. The same advantages of knowing precisely what she is eating, without the downside of a high infection risk.


Unfortunately cooking for them is not an option, I can do it in case of emergency but not long term.



FloofyPoodle said:


> If you do decide raw, make sure to stay far away from the Instinct Raw brand of food. Their small breed formula is what made my dogs so sick.


Thank you. I bought samples from Bold, a Canadian company. It was recommended to me by a dog nutritionist I wrote to. He says he has customers who have dogs with Pancreatitis who do well on it.


The vet called me today and she explained things more in details. She says there is no evidence that Beckie has any inflammatory illness so I could even put her back on her old food if I wanted to. She thinks she might be licking her behind because of seasonal allergies but she does it in winter too so I doubt it. So I need to try something I never did, and raw is about all that’s left.

She said if Beckies has another episode, then we need to do a complete ultrasound, blood work and test for Addison’s.

So basically I have no real answers, and no real solid plan.

Oh, and Beckie has protruding salivary glands as her normal, but after I groomed her I noticed they are 2-3 times their usual size. She had liquid extracted from them and analyzed already and it came back normal. One more thing without answers. I called the vet back and left a message, I would like to tell her to see what she thinks.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This was the one I used,although I think the packaging has now hanged:








ROYAL CANIN Dog Food Sensitivity Control 12 x 420 g (Chicken & Rice) : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy ROYAL CANIN Dog Food Sensitivity Control 12 x 420 g (Chicken & Rice) at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I started the raw turkey this morning. I really don’t like giving raw, I’m scared of bacterias for myself. I think I’ll do it for a few months, and if she does well on it, I’ll try dehydrated raw.

And maybe I’ll have her do a Nutriscan in a few months too.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Don’t want to bug ya, but how is everyone doing? Back to Perfect Poos all the time? 😄


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Don’t want to bug ya, but how is everyone doing? Back to Perfect Poos all the time? 😄


No bugging, thanks for asking ! So far so good, she has really nice, firm and very small poop most of the time. She likes to eat bugs and it’s hard to control... She has become the little monster she used to be, just the way I like her, lol !

She also seems to be less proned to licking her behind but it’s too early to draw conclusions. Fingers crossed !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's hoping! I feel your pain - Poppy has had diarrhoea for a week now - soft but formed in the morning, splat later in the day. She is now on good old metronidazole, and a new digestive paste - unfortunately not one she likes as much as the previous one, which she would lick from the tube like a treat. If I get too worried about her Sophy picks up on my stress and starts with the squits herself... Oh, the joys of dog ownership - no one ever tells you that you will become an expert in the colour and texture of poo, and welcome the perfect one like flowers that bloom in the spring!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> Here's hoping! I feel your pain - Poppy has had diarrhoea for a week now - soft but formed in the morning, splat later in the day. She is now on good old metronidazole, and a new digestive paste - unfortunately not one she likes as much as the previous one, which she would lick from the tube like a treat. If I get too worried about her Sophy picks up on my stress and starts with the squits herself... Oh, the joys of dog ownership - no one ever tells you that you will become an expert in the colour and texture of poo, and welcome the perfect one like flowers that bloom in the spring!


Oh noooo, poor Poppy ! I hope her tummy gets better soon !


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Dechi said:


> No bugging, thanks for asking ! So far so good, she has really nice, firm and very small poop most of the time. She likes to eat bugs and it’s hard to control... She has become the little monster she used to be, just the way I like her, lol !
> 
> She also seems to be less proned to licking her behind but it’s too early to draw conclusions. Fingers crossed


Yay!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear this Dechi!! Poor girl! My toy had vomiting and diarrhea a few months ago due to stress (he had stayed overnight with someone from Rover and developed what the vet called stress colitis the day he returned home). Although Becky's issue is not stress related, I wanted to pass along the antibiotic that the vet prescribed because she says it's used on dogs with GI and diarrhea issues to bind them up. It was Metronidazole 62.5 mg/ml. My toy is 5 pounds, and the dose was .4 ml every 12 hrs by mouth for diarrhea. It worked in binding him up, no more diarrhea, and after a few days he did a HUGE man sized, solid poop. The vet also gave him one time IV fluids (the kind that makes a big ball on their body).


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Ooooo, just read through and saw she's feeling better, hooray!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Although Becky's issue is not stress related, I wanted to pass along the antibiotic that the vet prescribed because she says it's used on dogs with GI and diarrhea issues to bind them up. It was Metronidazole 62.5 mg/ml. My toy is 5 pounds, and the dose was .4 ml every 12 hrs by mouth for diarrhea. It worked in binding him up, no more diarrhea, and after a few days he did a HUGE man sized, solid poop. The vet also gave him one time IV fluids (the kind that makes a big ball on their body).


Beckie had the same antibiotics, and fluids also. Her dose was 0,36 ml twice a day. She also had 4-5 other meds on top, I can’t remember them all. This antibiotic is also what stopped the diarrhea but it took her like 5-6 days before she did a stool. I was getting worried...


----------

